# Coolest parking structure ever!!!



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

This is the parking garage for the library in Kansas City.

http://www.kclibrary.org/community-bookshelf


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

cool, I wonder how they choose titles
sylvia


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I really like this!


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow, that's beautiful


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Very cool, well done, K.C.!


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

That is awesome!


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

everytime i look at it, the first book my eyes would recognize is the "Lord of the Rings". anybody else with me? ha ha.

naah, anyway... that is really really awesome!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for posting.  What a great place. 
deb


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

So awesome. Maybe they should sell advertising--get authors to pay to have their titles up there.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

LOL, what the hell, that should be a library or Barnes and Nobles


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I was thinking that too Angela, wondering why they wasted such a beautiful design on a _parking garage_... I'm curious what the actual library looks like. I'd venture to say it's more than likely been upstaged by it's own parking garage. =)


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Yep, if they needed money they can always sell the titles    unfortunately that would probably leave the indies out - and we all know they are the bestest.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Freaking brilliant!



911jason said:


> I was thinking that too Angela, wondering why they wasted such a beautiful design on a _parking garage_... I'm curious what the actual library looks like. I'd venture to say it's more than likely been upstaged by it's own parking garage. =)


As someone who despises the boring, utilitarian architecture of most parking garages, I frankly adore this.

And it looks like the library itself is far from being upstaged. This is awesome enough I'm tempted to visit just to see it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Kansas_City_Public_Library_Central_Branch.jpg (too big to post outright)

Source for below: http://www.kclibrary.org/district-tour










1. First National Bank Building

(Central Library Building)
14 W. 10th Street
Wilder and Wight (1904-1906)
Wight and Wight (1926)
Marshall and Brown (1964)
HNTB (2001-2004)

Constructed in three separate building campaigns for the First National Bank, the concrete and steel building features elements of the Neo-Classical and Chicago School. The original Wilder and Wight three-story building, dominated by colossal Ionic columns and highly embellished double-leaf bronze doors at its main facade, was modified in 1926 when a fourth floor was added and a four-story annex to the east was constructed. The marble-sheathed, five-story expansion to the north occurred in 1964. Edward T. Wilder and Thomas Wight studied architecture under the firm of McKim, Mead and White (the architects of the neighboring New York Life Building). Subsequently, Wight became one of Kansas City's most influential architects. Later purchased by Boatman's Bank, the First National Bank Building was substantially renovated for the use of Kansas City's new Central Library, which opened in Spring 2004.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Here's the image of the actual branch Victoria... Not sure if you knew this already, but you can add a width specification to the IMG tag like this:


```
[IMG]http://www.yourimagelink.com[/IMG]
```


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

carlobee said:


> everytime i look at it, the first book my eyes would recognize is the "Lord of the Rings". anybody else with me? ha ha.
> 
> naah, anyway... that is really really awesome!!


LOL. I see_ Charlotte's Web_! 

N


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

911jason said:


> Here's the image of the actual branch Victoria... Not sure if you knew this already, but you can add a width specification to the IMG tag like this:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Wow. Definitely not being upstaged!


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Ooh..our new local library here is nice too. The roof is shaped like an open book. I should take a picture. It's just two minutes from my house.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Here it is:


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

What a neat idea! Did they state that as the design intent or is it just a nice coincidence?


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Haha...I have no idea. But when I saw it, that's the first thing that I thought.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

911jason said:


> Here's the image of the actual branch Victoria... Not sure if you knew this already, but you can add a width specification to the IMG tag like this:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Thanks for the reminder! Yeah, just being lazy about coding this afternoon. LOL

That open book roof is fabulous too! Seems to be a trend in recent years to make new library buildings more exciting. I was looking to see if there were any good pics of the bronze raven statue/bench that sits outside our local one, but no dice so far.

The downtown Seattle library is one of those things that everyone's a bit split on architecturally. Inside or out, this looks nothing like a library to me!:










The funny bit is that if you're the old fashioned "libraries should be quiet" type, this place will drive you batty. It echoes something horrid. I'd trade it in a heartbeat for the KC one!


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I like the architecture on that building, not necessarily as a library, but just the break from the norm...


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

911jason said:


> I like the architecture on that building, not necessarily as a library, but just the break from the norm...


uhhhhh - guess I agree with you Jason - I think


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


>


It looks like something I would have built with the leftover, oddly shaped legos. Except, I probably would have been zooming around the house showing off my new spaceship!


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Thanks for the reminder! Yeah, just being lazy about coding this afternoon. LOL
> 
> That open book roof is fabulous too! Seems to be a trend in recent years to make new library buildings more exciting. I was looking to see if there were any good pics of the bronze raven statue/bench that sits outside our local one, but no dice so far.
> 
> ...


I remember seeing that when I was in Seattle last year and wondered what it was. A library? I guess that makes sense. But, hmmmm...


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow. That's a library? wow


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Jenni, thank you for posting pics of your library.  Very nice.
  
deb


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

The KC Library parking structure pics came up yesterday in one of the photos threads, so I thought I'd bump this thread so others can see this awesome structure!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

It was also the subject of an article on snopes.com yesterday!


----------

